# CFDs: IG Markets vs. MFGlobal



## RazzaDazzla (1 December 2008)

I am about to sign up with a DMA CFD provider. I have been playing with Demo accounts from IG and MF. IMO, the IG platform blows the MF platform out of the water. MF is ugly, information overload and very sluggish when dragging windows around etc. (No it's not my PC, it's their platform).

MF has just called me (there sales team is persistent!) and I told them what I mentioned above.

They've convinced me to open an account, fund it and see what happens. So I think I'll be funding an IG and a MF account and just seeing what happens.

Anyone have any words of advice, warning or wisdom re. my decision between MF and IG?


----------



## kam75 (1 December 2008)

*Re: CFDs: IGMarkets VS MFGlobal*



RazzaDazzla said:


> I am about to sign up with a DMA CFD provider. I have been playing with Demo accounts from IG and MF. IMO, the IG platform blows the MF platform out of the water. MF is ugly, information overload and very sluggish when dragging windows around etc. (No it's not my PC, it's their platform).
> 
> MF has just called me (there sales team is persistent!) and I told them what I mentioned above.
> 
> ...





Hi RazzaDazza

I've been trading CFDs for three years now and after trying variuos providers including Sonray, IG Markets and CMC, I've settled with MF Global.  Agree with you regarding their platform - there's much better out there.  But it depends on how you trade.  I never use a platform for my CFD trades anyway because I never watch the live market. With MF Global, I got it all on automatic.  I trade the US markets and place my buy stops, sell stops, stop limit orders and take profit orders for each trade directly with the brokers (by email or phone) and then go to sleep.  I let them do all the hard work and apart from a few mistakes over the year, their fills are spot on.

If you watch the live market, you will need a good platform.  Sonray's was the best I've seen so far but their broking service sucked big time.  So did CMC's - would not use them if they paid me.
best of luck


----------

